# Snail eggs not hatching after 3 weeks?



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I know the top ones are dried out but the bottom ones look okay. not as good as in new clutches, but different from the top ones. should I break the babies out or wait? the air is NOT super humid there. she laid the right unde a hole in the cover -_- I am getting super impatient. HELP?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I used to hatch snail eggs... I'd wait a bit more and if they start to turn mouldy, I'd say it would be safe to remove them.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

ok

maybe can I brek off part of the clutch and see if they are ready to hatch by swishing and breaking up in water?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

You could try that.  I tended to let my eggs hatch where they were, as I didn't want to damage any of them, but if you feel that'd be effective go for it.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

well maybe the dryness is keeping them from hatching is what I think :/


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah >.> would probably be best, then, to scrape em off into some still water XD


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

maybe


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

its actually been 2 weeks 3 days, im not a good counter


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

when you can't wait any longer, break the sac open, then swish it around in the water and see if anything comes out. That's what I did.

You can probably put it off until 3 weeks.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok, but if I accidentally kill them I will be SO sad. I have been waiting FOREVER for this


----------

